# how long does medical management take?



## Donna210369

hi i'm 7 weeks with an anembryonic pg (blighted ovum) My dh only comes home tomorrow from abroad with work and is only home for 2 and a half weeks. As natural mc's can take a long time I want to go for medical management. Do they give this option for all mc's at all hospitals? And how long does it take to work. Does it happen at home or in hospital. The reason why I dont know any of these answers is because I haven't had my confirmation scan yet. Haven't got it until a week tomorrow, but i've known since 5 weeks that something wasn't right, and the sac is measuring 5 weeks, so I know its over. It would be really helpful if someone could give me some idea of what, how and when all this happens. many thanks xx


----------



## Carry22

Hi Donna

Sorry for your loss hon :hugs:

I had a miscarriage at the end of June and opted for medical management as well. I was a bit further on at 15wks (although the baby died at 13 wks).

I was given a tablet in the hospital on the Monday when I found out and told to go home and go back to the ward on the Wednesday morning where I'd be given more tablets and possibly pessaries. 

However, things happened for me before then. I woke up at about 3 am on the Wed morning with really bad back cramps, I got up to the toilet and without warning by baby appeared :cry: I went straight up to the hospital (along with my poor little baby) and I stayed there until 10 pm that night until the doctors were sure that everything had come out of the uterus. I had a few more doses of the tablets through the day to help my uterus to contract and let everything out. The cramps were quite bad for a while in the hospital (I'm imagining like labour pains) but I was given plenty pain relief.

Like you, I couldn't bare the thought of natural miscarriage and carrying my baby around when I knew there was no hope. But each to their own, everyone is different!

I would say that my medical mgt didn't go quite to plan as I gave birth at home which was horrific to deal with at the time. But in a way it was maybe better this way as it all happened so quickly and I wasn't stuck in the hospital waiting for the baby to come. 

I'm not very sure if my experience is common but I'm glad I went for the med mgt as it was over fairly quickly - and I couldn't have done it without my OH so you're def right to try and make sure he is there for you.

Sorry for the long story - hope it helps a bit xx


----------



## Donna210369

thanks so much for replying Carry. It helps a lot. So sorry for your loss too. such a terrible thing to go through xx


----------



## beachlover1

I'm going for a confirmation scan tomorrow if I can. I have been bleeding since yesterday when a scan showed a VERY slow HB....it was super speedy 2 weeks ago. I assume it has now stopped and a scan will confirm. I had a d&c last time, it was ok, speedy recovery but I'm cautious about too many D&cs. The bleeding is slow and not progressing which is why I want to go for medical management. I am 8 weeks so not too far along. The lady above, such a sad story, we must remember was quite a bit ahead of us and would have had a tougher time with medical mgt. Sadly, but fortunately for us we will have a sac, not a visible embryo yet! 

Time wise is anyones guess, it may take a few doses maybe more. Some finally end in a D&c. I'll be in tomorrow to discuss so I will let you know what they say. Xxx


----------



## Bells n Bump

Hi Donna, Sorry for your loss.

I found out at my 12 week scan that the sac was only measuring 7 weeks and there was no heartbeat, I was also offered medical management with the option to go home or spend the day in hospital. The initial reason I chose medical over natural is because I was unsure about pain and bleeding etc and didnt want to be too far away from medical professionals if I felt things werent right, probably just me panicing. So I was booked to go in 3 days after my scan, I got there at 8.30am and was given one large tablet at 9am to suppress my hormones I think. Then I had to dissolve 4 smaller tablets under my tongue at about 9.30am to start me dilating. The pain started about 2hrs later and it was all over by 4pm. I know some people pass a couple of clots and things but I only had the sac to pass and once that was out the pain immediately went. 

Hope this helps and sorry for going on, look after yourself.

Xxx


----------



## struth

So sorry for your losses :hugs:

I had medical management on Friday - I went in on Thursday and they gave me a tablet (an anti-progesterone to tell my body I was no longer pregnant). Then I went back the following morning and they inserted 4 pessaries to sit next to my cervix. They also gave me a painkiller (up my bottom - apparently they are the best kind in this situation). Some women will be fine with just the 4 and will then pass everything within 4 hours. However, I had to have another 2 pessaries 6 hours after the first.

About an hour and a half after the second lot I pass the pregnancy - a small sac and some large clots/tissue. They got the dr to look at this to check it was all there and then I was sent home about 2 hours later. 

All in all we were hospital from 8.30am until 9pm - however, I didn't have the tablet until 10am (lots of emergencies on the ward) and they were late with my second pessaries (supposed to be 4 hours after the first rather than 6) so it could have been less if circumstances were different.

I hope that this is helpful to you in your decision :hugs:


----------



## Donna210369

thanks for the replies and so sorry for all your losses. 
Struth did you carry on bleeding for a while and if so how bad was it? xx


----------



## struth

I did bleed for a little while - on Saturday and Sunday it was quite heavy (but only like a heavy period - but then I did used to get quite heavy periods!) and I had some clots too. Then Monday and Tuesday was like a medium flow (but again with the odd clot). Yesterday was spotting only and I think today will be just some bits of brown when I wipe. I'm just using a pantyliner now rather than a pad (and that was the same yesterday). I am hopeful that today will be my last day bleeding. 

The nurse said to me that I would likely bleed for a week or so. She also said to do a hcg test in a fortnight and if it was still positive to see the dr. I think if there is any concern as to whether you have passed everything at the hospital, they have you back for a scan. As they were sure I had passed the pregnancy they just told me to do the test. Of course, I'm not waiting a fortnight! I'll test on Friday and then Tuesday and then Friday again (which will be two weeks)!!

Whether I have been one of the lucky ones I don't know, but it had been nothing like I thought it would be. I was prepared for pain,gushing blood and contractions. I had none of these - just strong period pains and heavy bleeding.

I hope if you go for medical management that you have a similar experience x


----------



## beachlover1

well i have just take the first oral tablet, it supresses the progesterone. I have to take the others in 48 hours. there is 4 to take vaginally then 3 hours later 2 orally.

:-(


----------



## Donna210369

thanks for the info ladies. Beachlover i'm thinking of you today, hope it goes as well as can be expected hun :hugs: i was in the hairdressers today, as we're supposed to be going on holiday tomorrow and I started to get cramps. Have come home and got a lot of brown yuk in my knicks. So I suppose its starting :cry: Really didn't want it to happen NOW, what should I do about going on my hols. My dh and ds have to go (as they're picking my dh's son up on the way and his ex wife will make life awful for us if we dont carry on as usual) but I dont really want to be alone during this. Why is everything so difficult........................................... xx


----------



## beachlover1

thanks!! it may well be a while yet til the red comes!! I had brown over a week ago, for 3 days then a light period until today!!

I would still do what you were planning, as long as you know where medical help is if really necessary. :-( but i think you will be ok xxx


----------

